# Tony Khan Does NOT Require AEW Wrestlers to Be Vaccinated



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457737692804894723
*I must say this is quite disturbing, given that they travel and interact with thousands of people yearly. It's especially counterproductive when fans are required to be vaccinated at certain venues around the country, and AEW wants to branch out into international touring.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Good


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm shocked.WWE with a pro-vaccination policy and AEW with this policy. Crazy. Who would've thought this in 2021. Although WWE is a public company, so it make sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I'm shocked.WWE with a pro-vaccination policy and AEW with this policy. Crazy. Who would've thought this in 2021. Although WWE is a public company, so it make sense.


*And because WWE wants that international money. Tony Khan is gonna piss off a lot of British folks who won't get to see certain unvaccinated stars.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

In a profession where you grapple with other people and there's sweat, spit, heavy breathing, and sometimes blood, I'm surprised he hasn't gone for just vaccinating the whole roster. Hopefully at least the non-vaccinated ones do weekly testing though, but yeah I'd rather they just get everybody vaccinated. He's 100% playing with fire not doing so.

Also, third time's a charm, and since this is another Covid thread technically...


Bunch of people will say normal stuff *< YOU ARE HERE *
Couple other people will come in and bitch about the vaccine, shit like we shouldn't trust it, conspiracy stuff, etc.
We get some pulled-from-their-ass facts or minuscule things blown up huge.
30 Bitchute articles get tossed in here for some reason.
Nobody agrees and people get angrier and insults start getting thrown.
Driver79, FriedTofu, and some others argue for the 10,000th time.
The thread gets closed.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wrong move. I personally, stand with getting vaccinated. Like you said, they're traveling and interacting with loads of people... it's just counterproductive.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Why am i not surprised? Imo the policy should be to either be fully vaccinated or get tested daily.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Khan is vaccinated.

95% of the roster is vaccinated.

And he knows the importance of the vaccination when it comes to touring.

Its no different in the NFL.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DZ Crew said:


> Why am i not surprised? Imo the policy should be to either be fully vaccinated or get tested daily.


*It should be full vaccination without deviation. Professional wrestling is a massive hazard for transmitting COVID for the reasons @Dr. Middy listed.*


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

vax is poison .. mind ur own body .. you eat trash thats why u get sick


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He should demand it. Who knows where his talent goes when they´re out on their own... Well, some of them does Outlaw mudshows, we know that.
If they don´t want to take the vaccine, it´s their choice. But then it should also be their choice to be out of work.

For some reason I can imagine the Bucks being among the few that hasn´t taken the shot..


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Someone will get the virus and it will become everyone's problem.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

If Biden's vaccine mandate is cleared then AEW will have to have have their employees vaccinated or tested daily by early January 2022.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm all for freedom of choice, as long as they're testing, I don't see the issue. If they're not, that's potentially irresponsible. 
As long as cards are on the table for how this can impact* individuals based on their choice (inability to work international tours, potentially specific venues etc), then so what?

_*Strictly from the ability to work standpoint, not getting in the medical or legality aspects._


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not agreeing with this. Everyone should be vaccinated, full stop. As a touring brand, it's irresponsible to say otherwise.

A strict testing regime would be an acceptable compromise though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

As long as there is strict testing weekly they’re solid


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Dickhead1990 said:


> *Everyone *should be vaccinated, *full stop*.


Even discounting the choice component, you're saying everyone, no matter what? 
Medical issues, allergic reactions.... religious objections be damned? Just everyone, full stop?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Barty said:


> Even discounting the choice component, you're saying everyone, no matter what?
> Medical issues, allergic reactions.... religious objections be damned? Just everyone, full stop?


There are no medical issues which make you ineligible to have the Covid vaccine.
Any allergic or anaphylaxis history can be bypassed using an alternative vaccine.
I’m not sure of any religions which have written in their ancient scrolls that vaccines are disallowed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> If Biden's vaccine mandate is cleared then AEW will have to have have their employees vaccinated or tested daily by early January 2022.


As we know, they are independent contractors, not employees.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> There are no medical issues which make you ineligible to have the Covid vaccine.
> Any allergic or anaphylaxis history can be bypassed using an alternative vaccine.
> I’m not sure of any religions which have written in their ancient scrolls that vaccines are disallowed.


Absolutely none, you say? And yet there are more than a few countries or regions worldwide permitting exemptions for a variety of pre-existing medical conditions.
There's at least one vaccine suspended in numerous countries due to a suspected/proven (not sure) link to blood clots.... now reserved & administered as said "alternative". Sounds fantastic, doesn't it? Much smaller sample size of course, but I don't think the mortality rate of anaphylaxis or blood clots is low enough for that to be worth the risk to every single person in that category.
I'm not opposed to the vaccine's existence in principle, but there are always going to be scenarios where it can't apply to 100% of people.

Not sure on the religious component myself. Couldn't be less religious if I tried - I'm just assuming there's got to be one that opposes.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Barty said:


> Absolutely none, you say? And yet there are more than a few countries or regions worldwide permitting exemptions for a variety of pre-existing medical conditions.
> There's at least one vaccine suspended in numerous countries due to a suspected/proven (not sure) link to blood clots.... now reserved & administered as said "alternative". Sounds fantastic, doesn't it? Much smaller sample size of course, but I don't think the mortality rate of anaphylaxis or blood clots is low enough for that to be worth the risk to every single person in that category.
> I'm not opposed to the vaccine's existence in principle, but there are always going to be scenarios where it can't apply to 100% of people.
> 
> Not sure on the religious component myself. Couldn't be less religious if I tried - I'm just assuming there's got to be one that opposes.


medical conditions, such as?
the only vaccine suspended due to blood clots is AstraZeneca. meanwhile, there is pfizer, jansen, moderna, sinopharm, etc.

do you know what the mortality rate of anaphylaxis is? lol.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Barty said:


> Even discounting the choice component, you're saying everyone, no matter what?
> Medical issues, allergic reactions.... religious objections be damned? Just everyone, full stop?


Which medical issue discounts you from getting the jab?


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Forcing people is how you develop "anti vaccers" Take Sweden for example. Mostly reccomendations of everything throughout the pandemic yet one of the highest percentage of vaccinated people. 

Grown people should always be able to make a choice when it comes to what they put inside of their bodies.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

As long as everyone unvaccinated is tested before they work, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I think it's pretty poor from Tony Khan but I guess that's what happens when you're playing second fiddle and you want to close the gap.

It reminds me of the situation 10/15 years ago when WWE were drug testing there stars whilst TNA were turning a blind eye to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No healthcare
No union
No drug testing
No vaccine requirements

AEW taking wrestling out the carny days lol. 


But nah ain't mad at it


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Good, considering it doesn't stop transmition or infection, is experimental, and the studies are unreliably done by the fraudulent criminal drug companies themselves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Barty said:


> I'm all for freedom of choice, as long as they're testing, I don't see the issue. If they're not, that's potentially irresponsible.
> As long as cards are on the table for how this can impact* individuals based on their choice (inability to work international tours, potentially specific venues etc), then so what?
> 
> _*Strictly from the ability to work standpoint, not getting in the medical or legality aspects._


*It affects booking certain matches. It pauses feuds overseas. It prevents international fans from seeing their favorite wrestlers. It creates a multitude of issues without even mentioning health and safety hazards. *



LifeInCattleClass said:


> As long as there is strict testing weekly they’re solid


*Not at all. Cattle Class pays his hard earned money to see the Young Bucks for the only time in South Africa. The (hypothetically) unvaccinated Young Bucks are not able to travel overseas. Cattle Class now must listen to a 20 minute Britt Baker promo in place of the goofy, unregulated tag match presided over by the corpse of Rick Knox. Happy cow is now sad cow.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> As we know, they are independent contractors, not employees.


You are correct and likely how they will get around it. Has it been confirmed that WWE requires vaccinations? I know they dropped some employees because of their vaccine status, but was it a specific corporate mandate?


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> medical conditions, such as?
> the only vaccine suspended due to blood clots is AstraZeneca. meanwhile, there is pfizer, jansen, moderna, sinopharm, etc.
> 
> do you know what the mortality rate of anaphylaxis is? lol.


Exactly. There are very few definitive lists specified, but the fact remains there could be (and likely are) viable medical reasons.
Last I looked, Canada's stance was 


> an allergic reaction to a component of the vaccine





> if an individual suffered myocarditis or pericarditis after the first dose of a vaccine.


Alternates exist, but the main one of those is AstraZeneca. I don't believe each/every 'alternate' is available or recognized in all countries either. 

Antimetabolites come to mind too. Immune system is so suppressed that the 'benefit' of a vaccine is disputable. Seems ridiculous to enforce for "everyone, full stop" in that scenario, no?
The point is, until/unless everything can be ruled out, it's impossible to say with certainty that nobody has a viable medical exemption or objection to any vaccine. 

Perhaps I'm mistaken - I thought anaphylaxis was where (potentially) your throat was swollen shut and you were unable to breathe?
Complete assumption here, but without appropriate medical care .... 100%? lol. Of course, these would be individuals with a track record and would/should have epinephrine on them.




Dickhead1990 said:


> Which medical issue discounts you from getting the jab?


None that I'm aware of... That wasn't the point? 



The Legit DMD said:


> It affects booking certain matches. It pauses feuds overseas. It prevents international fans from seeing their favorite wrestlers. It creates a multitude of issues without even mentioning health and safety hazards.


 _card subject to change_ like it always has been.
Like I said, a decision may impact their ability to work or be sufficiently compensated (unable to take part in tours etc).... 
It creates no issues, if you're excluding health & safety 'hazards'. Routine testing ensures safety - and if fans want to see a particular wrestler who is unable to enter another country, they can take their vaccinated selves to the US.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457737692804894723
> *I must say this is quite disturbing, given that they travel and interact with thousands of people yearly. It's especially counterproductive when fans are required to be vaccinated at certain venues around the country, and AEW wants to branch out into international touring.*


Tony NOT requiring people to get a vaccine is truly, all inclusive ;-)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Barty said:


> _card subject to change_ like it always has been.
> Like I said, a decision may impact their ability to work or be sufficiently compensated (unable to take part in tours etc)....
> It creates no issues, if you're excluding health & safety 'hazards'. Routine testing ensures safety - and if fans want to see a particular wrestler who is unable to enter another country, they can take their vaccinated selves to the US.


*Card subject to change is based on unavoidable circumstances. This can be easily avoided by getting vaccinated. I would like to see a show of hands from international fans who are willing to spend $2,500 in traveling accommodations for a $30 AEW show. *


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Barty said:


> Exactly. There are very few definitive lists specified, but the fact remains there could be (and likely are) viable medical reasons.


so you’ve gone from “variety of medical conditions” to “could be” without naming any medical conditions.


> Last I looked, Canada's stance was
> 
> 
> Alternates exist, but the main one of those is AstraZeneca. I don't believe each/every 'alternate' is available or recognized in all countries either.


everyone of those vaccines are available in in your country some form or another.




> Antimetabolites come to mind too. Immune system is so suppressed that the 'benefit' of a vaccine is disputable. Seems ridiculous to enforce for "everyone, full stop" in that scenario, no?
> The point is, until/unless everything can be ruled out, it's impossible to say with certainty that nobody has a viable medical exemption or objection to any vaccine.


antimetabolites do not make you exempt from the vaccine. Immunicompromised individuals are being vaccinated 4 times in some countries, rather than the 2+booster for that reason. And patients who are Immunicompromised are at greater risk of contracting a more severe Covid-19 and dying. I think they’d rather take the risk on a vaccine which has a strong success and low mortality rate.


> Perhaps I'm mistaken - I thought anaphylaxis was where (potentially) your throat was swollen shut and you were unable to breathe?
> Complete assumption here, but without appropriate medical care .... 100%? lol. Of course, these would be individuals with a track record and would/should have epinephrine on them.


i suggest you do your research. The mortality rate in individuals experiencing anaphylaxis is less than 0.5%. Btw, you know when you go to a vaccine clinic, the anaphylaxis drugs are all available, right? Don’t tell me you think you could walk into somewhere get vaccinated without the defib, adrenaline etc all not being available and in use.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all. Cattle Class pays his hard earned money to see the Young Bucks for the only time in South Africa. The (hypothetically) unvaccinated Young Bucks are not able to travel overseas. Cattle Class now must listen to a 20 minute Britt Baker promo in place of the goofy, unregulated tag match presided over by the corpse of Rick Knox. Happy cow is now sad cow.*


Lol - first things first - i’ll be happy with a Baker promo

2nd thing 2nd - they will only come to South Africa in 10 years if not more

and last thing last…. South Africa does not have a vaccine mandate 

its africa… we do shit different here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No healthcare
> No union
> No drug testing
> No vaccine requirements
> ...


There can’t be drug testing

TK would be the first one fired


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There can’t be drug testing
> 
> TK would be the first one fired


He can't fail a drug test if he's part time _head point meme_


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Freedom of choice for me. Vaccine passports via regular testing, if unvaccinated. If it becomes an issue further down the line (matches having to be cancelled) then leave the option open to reconsider the policy.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> Card subject to change is based on unavoidable circumstances. This can be easily avoided by getting vaccinated. I would like to see a show of hands from international fans who are willing to spend $2,500 in traveling accommodations for a $30 AEW show.


Unavoidable on the part of the booker, sure.
Failed drug tests, no-shows, contract expiry etc, All "avoidable" by just not doing drugs, or by showing up, or by just signing a contract

There's no birthright for these shows or events to come to the fan.



Geert Wilders said:


> so you’ve gone from “variety of medical conditions” to “could be” without naming any medical conditions.


I said a variety, over numerous countries. The fact any allowance exists was sufficient to prove my point.



Geert Wilders said:


> everyone of those vaccines are available in in your country some form or another.


I'm sure they are.



Geert Wilders said:


> antimetabolites do not make you exempt from the vaccine. Immunicompromis individuals are being vaccinated 4 times in some countries, rather than the 2+booster for that reason.


I didn't say they were exempt? I suggest you re-read that. 
If someone undergoing their last ditch attempt at chemo, no immune system doesn't want to take a vaccine.... I doubt many would object. 

Therefore,


Dickhead1990 said:


> *Everyone *should be vaccinated, *full stop*.


Is a little bit simplistic.



Geert Wilders said:


> i suggest you do your research. The mortality rate in individuals experiencing anaphylaxis is less than 0.5%.


To confirm, <0.5% without medical attention? Again, assumption on my part that if your throat closes and you can't breathe. ... and you have no medical intervention, you will die.



Geert Wilders said:


> Btw, you know when you go to a vaccine clinic, the anaphylaxis drugs are all available, right? Don’t tell me you think you could walk into somewhere get vaccinated without the defib, adrenaline etc all not being available and in use.


In the western world, sure (at least I hope so!). Definitively, everywhere in the world a vaccine is administered? I highly doubt it. 
Refer back to "everyone" comment that I was speaking to. 



Geert Wilders said:


> And patients who are Immunicompromised are at greater risk of contracting a more severe Covid-19 and dying.


FML, "more severe COVID"  



Barty said:


> *I'm all for freedom of choice*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> There are no medical issues which make you ineligible to have the Covid vaccine.
> Any allergic or anaphylaxis history can be bypassed using an alternative vaccine.
> I’m not sure of any religions which have written in their ancient scrolls that vaccines are disallowed.


What about a leukemia survivor like Roman Reigns. Is he good to go?

And suppose the the mRNA vaccines are ultimately succeeded by DNA therapies like India’s ZyCOV-D? That might raise more than a few objections from people of faith.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

See the same ones who defended wwe by saying if the company wants you to you have to talk bad about Tony here .. well Tony has his choices too so suck it up

Glad to see a company giving their people a choice ..works for the NFL ...











Everyone wanting forced jabs..funny enough they will call you a fascist


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good. Their body their choice.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Freedom of choice for me. Vaccine passports via regular testing, if unvaccinated. If it becomes an issue further down the line (matches having to be cancelled) then leave the option open to reconsider the policy.


Stops being freedom of choice when you are interacting with fellow wrestlers and fans.

Its fine if you decide not to go unvaccinated and stay home or social distance from everyone/wear mask when outside... clearly obvious AEW performers are not doing that


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Barty said:


> Unavoidable on the part of the booker, sure.
> Failed drug tests, no-shows, contract expiry etc, All "avoidable" by just not doing drugs, or by showing up, or by just signing a contract
> 
> There's no birthright for these shows or events to come to the fan.
> ...


BUt where in the world can you get vaccinated without receiving medical attention? It simply does not exist. You’ve simply taken a vaccine-induced anaphylaxis out of context. You cannot get anaphylaxis let’s say, 15 minutes after receiving the vaccine. Most anaphylaxis occur within 5 minutes, no more than 15.

anyway, you’re clearly a bit daft here. I’m all for freedom of thought. However, you seem to be using non existent contraindications to excuse someone from the vaccine. The only reason to not receive a Covid 19 vaccine is because someone does not want it. I mean it’s assimple as that. We still do not know its long term effects. I’d say that’s a valid enough reason for someone not to get it. No need for any mental gymnastics.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Stops being freedom of choice when you are interacting with fellow wrestlers and fans.
> 
> Its fine if you decide not to go unvaccinated and stay home or social distance from everyone/wear mask when outside... clearly obvious AEW performers are not doing that


Hence making them test regularly if not vaccinated. How the passports work in the UK


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Those who are not vaccinated, are tested when they arrive in a city. It's much like the Jaguars do on the football side of their business. As long as those protocols are adhered to, I don't see an issue. Yes, in a perfect world, everyone would/should be vaccinated, but we're not perfect and it's not that perfect world.

Recent history shows that even those who are fully vaccinated make up about 1/3 of all positive cases daily. The vaccine fights against it, only if you become infected. The vaccine is not a 100% bulletproof method of staying healthy. Does it decrease your chances of acquiring CV-19? Of course, but in the long run, everyone is susceptible to the virus, regardless of vaccination status.

Mandates will not work on those who have chosen not to get the vaccine. If anyone's been holding out this long, chances are, they're still going to refuse. As we have seen, people have chosen to quit their job, in place of getting vaccinated. Injunctions have been argued and awarded in court to some Workers Unions against having their members be fully vaccinated to continue to work.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Everyone wanting forced jabs..funny enough they will call you a fascist


Yes it's just like Nazi Germany expecting people who perform in front of thousands in an enclosed venue to be vaccinated.

Fuck me


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Stops being freedom of choice when you are interacting with fellow wrestlers and fans.
> 
> Its fine if you decide not to go unvaccinated and stay home or social distance from everyone/wear mask when outside... clearly obvious AEW performers are not doing that


Those people are vaccinated and are protected from developing serious symptoms. They have absolutely nothing to worry about if the vaccine works as well as they advertise it to.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Hence making them test regularly if not vaccinated. How the passports work in the UK


Virus has two week incubation. Unless you are testing daily its not going to work at all


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> Those people are vaccinated and are protected from developing serious symptoms. They have absolutely nothing to worry about if the vaccine works as well as they advertise it to.


Which people?

What are you talking about?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Seafort said:


> What about a leukemia survivor like Roman Reigns. Is he good to go?
> 
> And suppose the the mRNA vaccines are ultimately succeeded by DNA therapies like India’s ZyCOV-D? That might raise more than a few objections from people of faith.


Yes Roman Reigns can have the vaccine. Lol. I’m sure he’s had 3 by now.

There is no “typical” religion that exempts someone from having the vaccine. Where in the Hindu scriptures does it tell someone not to have something that didn’t even exist at the time that the scriptures were written? Religious nutjobs make me laugh.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> Virus has two week incubation. Unless you are testing daily its not going to work at all



The virus still spreads even if you have it ..it does keep you from having a worse case but others not having does not effect you ...so might as well mask up and lock yourself inside if you still feel like this is a threat

Since this stuff started iv been to 3 concerts ..2 cons ..and never stopped going to indoor dining ...already caught it so tell me why I need to give a crap


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Virus has two week incubation. Unless you are testing daily its not going to work at all


You have to be tested within 72 hours for the passport I think. They recommend twice a week, but if it needs to be even more often to ensure safety so be it. There's going to be risks no matter what, even if they're all fully vaccinated. It's about mitigating that risk. And I'm just keen on freedom of choice when it comes to our body so it's an acceptable compromise for me

If others disagree then fine. It's a touchy subject as we all know so I'm not going to force my opinion any further


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Which people?
> 
> What are you talking about?


The vaccinated. The vaccinated fans and wrestlers have nothing to worry about from the unvaccinated ones.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, he did say most are vaccinated and most will want to be for international. Now if we see certain top stars in AEW or certain upper-mid stars not on international tours then it's a fair guess to assume who isn't vaccinated. It certainly isn't a requirement but it is highly recommended is what he is saying.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Garty said:


> Mandates will not work on those who have chosen not to get the vaccine. If anyone's been holding out this long, chances are, they're still going to refuse. As we have seen, people have chosen to quit their job, in place of getting vaccinated. Injunctions have been argued and awarded in court to some Workers Unions against having their members be fully vaccinated to continue to work.


It sure as hell will work. Lose your job = no money, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination they'll have to get it. Get that shit and move on. You'll survive.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> See the same ones who defended wwe by saying if the company wants you to you have to talk bad about Tony here .. well Tony has his choices too so suck it up
> 
> Glad to see a company giving their people a choice ..works for the NFL ...
> 
> ...


It took three pages, but we got to the "compare it to nazi Germany" part of the discussion. Never fails.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> BUt where in the world can you get vaccinated without receiving medical attention? It simply does not exist. You’ve simply taken a vaccine-induced anaphylaxis out of context. You cannot get anaphylaxis let’s say, 15 minutes after receiving the vaccine. Most anaphylaxis occur within 5 minutes, no more than 15.


Medical attention vs adequate medical attention is noteworthy. I'm sure you can't get a vaccine anywhere in the world without a doctor in the vicinity.
However, given the rollout and urgency (whether true, perceived or fabricated), I'm pretty confident you can get a vaccine somewhere in the world where there is no appropriate medical equipment to treat a worst-case scenario. 



Geert Wilders said:


> anyway, you’re clearly a bit daft here. I’m all for freedom of thought. However, you seem to be using non existent contraindications to excuse someone from the vaccine. The only reason to not receive a Covid 19 vaccine is because someone does not want it. I mean it’s assimple as that. We still do not know its long term effects. I’d say that’s a valid enough reason for someone not to get it. No need for any mental gymnastics.


I'm not trying to fabricate an excuse. Until/unless there's 100% undeniable certainty that there is only positive benefits to taking the vaccine (of course, there never will be, nor should there), the stance everybody should be vaccinated is ludicrous. Agreed on the unknown long-term effects element. I wasn't too worried when it rolled out to elderly, or even when the ages dropped to my bracket. Once it was opened up to kids/teens etc, I started to get a little more concerned. 30 years from now, I can't imagine I'll be caring too much.... but the potential impact to people who will be in their 30s and 40s by then, if this was rushed or misjudged, or we learn something new about an ingredient etc. 

After all....we're continually learning. What may seem good, isn't always. Most of the time it is, thankfully. 
















Pfizer recalls all lots of anti-smoking drug over carcinogen presence


Pfizer Inc said on Thursday it was recalling all lots of its anti-smoking treatment, Chantix, due to high levels of cancer-causing agents called nitrosamines in the pills.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Garty said:


> Yes Roman Reigns can have the vaccine. Lol. I’m sure he’s had 3 by now.
> 
> There is no “typical” religion that exempts someone from having the vaccine. Where in the Hindu scriptures does it tell someone not to have something that didn’t even exist at the time that the scriptures were written? Religious nutjobs make me laugh.


Let’s say the virus is man made. Let’s say it does not have the life cycle of a normal virus, but in its weaponized state will continue to evolve and defeat the human body’s efforts to defeat it (and least in a certain percentage of cases).

Human created problem yields human based solution.

But suppose the ultimate end state is a therapy that is literally DNA altering? That a future therapy is changing you at that level. You’re no longer a human being made in the image of God, but something else now in the image of man. Therein will come objections from people of faith.

Anyway, appreciate the response. I had read that Roman’s condition made him less likely to be able to take the vaccine, but that mayhave not been the case.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Adapting said:


> It sure as hell will work. Lose your job = no money, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination they'll have to get it. Get that shit and move on. You'll survive.


It might influence a few but the vast majority of those left who haven't gotten it never were, and never will.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adapting said:


> It sure as hell will work. Lose your job = no money, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination they'll have to get it. Get that shit and move on. You'll survive.


Get fucked.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> It took three pages, but we got to the "compare it to nazi Germany" part of the discussion. Never fails.


Well truth tends to do that fam


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> As we know, they are independent contractors, not employees.


Not all. A lot of them have a second job in AEW to make them eligible for the healthcare insurance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> You are correct and likely how they will get around it. Has it been confirmed that WWE requires vaccinations? I know they dropped some employees because of their vaccine status, but was it a specific corporate mandate?


That was the speculation, but I have not seen anything come out about an new official WWE policy. There was a report back in May that WWE was not mandating vaccination but obviously about ten years have passed since then.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Adapting said:


> It sure as hell will work. Lose your job = no money, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination they'll have to get it. Get that shit and move on. You'll survive.


For as long as the majority blindly follow, that's what will happen.

Alternatively, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination .... everyone could just tell them to get fucked. 
No working population, said state or city grinds to a halt. 

The middle ground is probably somewhere in between. You know, maybe allowing people the time to understand, see the effects & trust in a vaccine. 
Perhaps vaccines for those who are comfortable (or sheep, I don't judge) and routine testing for those who are not? 




Adapting said:


> You'll survive


In all likelihood. But don't hold you accountable if someone doesn't, right? 




Undertaker23RKO said:


> It might influence a few but the vast majority of those left who haven't gotten it never were, and never will.


Agreed, for the majority. I'd hope most are just taking a 'wait and see' approach and will get comfortable enough, eventually (or not if it turns out there's grounds to be concerned)..... but there's a lot of anti-vax, just to be anti-vax.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

im liking tony more and more every day


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Appeal to the progressives, feel their wrath. Hope he gets Twitter pressured into making changes here. You can't play both sides.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Not all. A lot of them have a second job in AEW to make them eligible for the healthcare insurance.


True. QT about to have an anti-vax angle (probably).


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

This feels like a clarion call to some of the newly released wrestlers to come to AEW.

The question is, which ones?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Stylebender said:


> Forcing people is how you develop "anti vaccers" Take Sweden for example. Mostly reccomendations of everything throughout the pandemic yet one of the highest percentage of vaccinated people.
> 
> Grown people should always be able to make a choice when it comes to what they put inside of their bodies.


Lack of education is how you develop anti-vaxxers. In America, half the people against vaccines are also living on a diet of burgers, fries, milkshakes and soda.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Well truth tends to do that fam


You do you man. I am not going to compare things to the greatest atrocity in the history of the planet, but I guess I am just built different.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Certain top guys and maybe even some EVP's probably make it impossible to have a hard rule for them...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> You do you man. I am not going to compare things to the greatest atrocity in the history of the planet, but I guess I am just built different.


There can be similarities while also not coming close to the severity of atrocities committed. They don't both have to be true.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457737692804894723
> *I must say this is quite disturbing, given that they travel and interact with thousands of people yearly. It's especially counterproductive when fans are required to be vaccinated at certain venues around the country, and AEW wants to branch out into international touring.*


Did you even bother reading the article past the headline, lol?

It’s just a polite corporate way of warning his employees that they are not going to require them to take it as of yet, but that they will have to real soon if they want to succeed.

Although it is not a requirement now, as soon as they start doing more shows and events then this will become an issue to those who aren’t vaccinated. He specifically uses the upcoming Jericho Cruise as an example where any wrestler who has not been vaccinated will not be allowed to attend or compete.

All the anti-vaxxing libertarian weirdos on here need not get too comfy and warm with TK saying that vaccines aren’t a requirement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Did you even bother reading the article past the headline?
> 
> It’s just a polite corporate way of warning his employees that they are not going to require them to take it as of yet, but that they will have to real soon if they want to succeed.
> 
> Although it is not a requirement now, as soon as they start doing more shows and events then this will become an issue to those who aren’t vaccinated. He specifically uses the upcoming Jericho Cruise as an example where any wrestler who has not been vaccinated will not be allowed to attend or compete.


*Yes, I read Tony Khan acknowledge all the logistical issues I've highlighted throughout the thread without mandating the vaccine. It's unacceptable. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Killer Kross has the biggest smile on his face right now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonder what Taz thinks about this, he was concerned about COVID and sloppy shops last year.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

UFC doesn't require their talent to be vaccinated either. Good, vaccine mandates are bullshit.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Did you even bother reading the article past the headline, lol?
> 
> It’s just a polite corporate way of warning his employees that they are not going to require them to take it as of yet, but that they will have to real soon if they want to succeed.
> 
> ...


They've already had the Jericho Cruise. That is why Britt had to fight Abadon on Rampage. She walked out of their match on the boat.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m fully vax and don’t give a damn who doesn’t have it. I’ll be better protected than they will be, why would I be bothered if they start spitting their lungs out of their mouth if they get it? Meh. I know many people who have gotten it. A few had a hard time, but, most did not and came out just fine.

It’s a bit strange how people don’t care as much if people get a flu shot every year, but, suddenly care who gets vaccinated or not with covid.

Just my personal stance, of course, I’m no doctor, I may not have all the information that I need to be fully educated on it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

If I see any more nazi related memes your ass will be banned. It's absolutely disgusting you would correlate a fucking jab to people of colour, Jewish people or disabled people being slaughtered.

I don't give a fuck whether you're anti Vax or not but fuck me have some respect and don't make light of fucking genocide


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I’m fully vax and don’t give a damn who doesn’t have it. I’ll be better protected than they will be, why would I be bothered if they start spitting their lungs out of their mouth if they get it? Meh. I know many people who have gotten it. A few had a hard time, but, most did not and came out just fine.
> 
> It’s a bit strange how people don’t care as much if people get a flu shot every year, but, suddenly care who gets vaccinated or not with covid.
> 
> Just my personal stance, of course, I’m no doctor, I may not have all the information that I need to be fully educated on it.


If a COVID mandate is ruled constitutional, there is no grounds to not have a flu vaccine mandate as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Win.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I'm shocked.WWE with a pro-vaccination policy and AEW with this policy. Crazy. Who would've thought this in 2021. Although WWE is a public company, so it make sense.


Easier for larger companies to mandate instead of micro-managing each individual. Regular testing while cheaper and readily available now, still aren't free. It is all about the $$$.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They've already had the Jericho Cruise. That is why Britt had to fight Abadon on Rampage. She walked out of their match on the boat.


Well, there you go.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

A bit weird. In a profession where you're constantly right up against others, and basically breathing down their necks 24/7, a vaccine should be mandatory imo.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a contact 'sport' where they're around fans n such all the time. Shame on any of them who don't take that responsibility seriously.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Swan-San said:


> Good, considering it doesn't stop transmition or infection


The whole debate on vaccine mandates ends here as far as I'm concerned.

They do not stop or even slow the spread of the virus, therefor, the entire rationale for the vaccine mandates -- to slow the spread -- is dead on arrival. At this point, it has nothing to do with public safety and everything to do with manufactured consent and division, which I'll have no part of.

*Debate Over*


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol @ seeing all the pro vax and woke posters feathers rustled by this.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Clearly Khan wants to give people the freedom to chose whether they want to be vaccinated or not without pressuring anyone. Considering how extreme the narratives are today about everything I do like how easy going Tony Khan is. He has a huge roster and whoever isn't vaccinated when they need to be at certain shows he can easily fill in those holes. Apparently a large amount of the roster is vaccinated anyway, including Tony Khan. I really don't see the reason for any fuss about this. It's his company and any time someone goes out in public to a place with a large gathering they are willingly taking a risk for entertainment.

By the way, educated people can be persuaded to go down a certain rabbit hole of thinking and opinions also. It's not limited to education, political affiliations or whatever. That's just mindless internet talk.

Just live life, worry less about what others are doing and be happy.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Not surprised. This is just more good PR for Tony and presents himself as the home that respects wrestling compared to WWE who fires those who aren't vaccinated. Great opportunity for him to keep the narrative of being the better WWE.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Covid vaccines are poison. Countless peer reviewed studies show this. It is not up for debate. Anyone who supports it is a bad person.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

themachoprince said:


> vax is poison .. mind ur own body .. you eat trash thats why u get sick


5 likes.

Wrestling fans.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

cool. he's based in florida. par for the course.


also. what happened to my body/my choice? a lot of wannabe medical professionals in this thread getting worked into a fucking shoot.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Good, freedom of choice by your owner is a good owner


----------



## Naifu (Oct 21, 2011)

Adapting said:


> It sure as hell will work. Lose your job = no money, if an entire state or city requires all employees of that state to get the vaccination they'll have to get it. Get that shit and move on. You'll survive.


What do you do about people who own their own business? People who work under the table? People who make money through platforms like Onlyfans, Pateron, Esty? People who do side gigs (Craigslist). Make money through cryptocurrency. People who work for oversea companies? There's alot of young adults still living with their parents. I had coworkers quitted their job without having another one, because they knew they would still be fine. 

Look at Scarlett, she is already hinting at opening a onlyfans. You tried to regulate one another will just take it place like fansly


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing about AEW is they have a huge turnover of independent wrestlers that come in and out, so it would probably be difficult to keep track of all their vaccination statuses.

However, I personally think that everyone should be vaccinated. Most likely, Tony is just loosely copying the NFL procedures.


----------



## Sterling Golden (Oct 18, 2021)

This makes my respect for AEW increase. According to statistics from the Swedish government, Corona is only deadly for very old people and immunocompromised People.

Should we all have to live in totalitarian states and have to take vaccines multiples times a year for fear of a variation of the flu?


----------



## etourdissantes (Oct 31, 2021)

lol well he just better prays no one gets it, the company is public and popular enough to take backlash if the general public finds out their not requiring vaccinations and a group of people happen to get sick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sterling Golden said:


> This makes my respect for AEW increase. According to statistics from the Swedish government, Corona is only deadly for very old people and immunocompromised People.


*This horribly wrong information was debunked in 2020 before a vaccine was discussed. Yikes @ how uninformed and behind your government is.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This horribly wrong information was debunked in 2020 before a vaccine was discussed. Yikes @ how uninformed and behind your government is.*


The CDC can't even do basic division, guesses on breakthrough case numbers, and uses rejected studies to form it's guidelines. Let's chill on who is uninformed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Now just wait until individual states and even arenas start requiring it. This is going to get complicated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This horribly wrong information was debunked in 2020 before a vaccine was discussed. Yikes @ how uninformed and behind your government is.*


dude…. an American telling a Swede his government is ‘behind’ is kinda  

just… no mate, c’mon now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude…. an American telling a Swede his government is ‘behind’ is kinda
> 
> just… no mate, c’mon now


*It's embarrassing that this horribly incorrect rhetoric is still being spewed in late 2021. That's definitely not something to be proud of.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing that this horribly incorrect rhetoric is still being spewed in late 2021. That's definitely not something to be proud of.*


its what they found in their population and their sample size with their health care and their economy

you cannot apply it anywhere else, its unique to them (which is where he’s wrong). At the same time you cannot debunk it, its what they found and its worked for them (which is where you‘re wrong)

there are trillions of factors, not the least of which is income, free healtcare, diet, infrastructure, cost of living, population and much more

but the swedish gov is not ‘behind’ anybody, except maybe Norway and luxembourg


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@The Legit DMD 

this is their reality / 15k deaths over all time in a population of 10m, centred around older people

that is a very low % hit rate


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its what they found in their population and their sample size with their health care and their economy
> 
> you cannot apply it anywhere else, its unique to them (which is where he’s wrong). At the same time you cannot debunk it, its what they found and its worked for them (which is where you‘re wrong)
> 
> ...


*Cool story bro, but we're talking about America here, where perfectly healthy athletes in their 20's have died to COVID. It's so disrespectful to families who have suffered young loss throughout this pandemic to minimize COVID to an old folks and immunocmpromised disease.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cool story bro, but we're talking about America here, where perfectly healthy athletes in their 20's have died to COVID. It's so disrespectful to families who have suffered young loss throughout this pandemic to minimize COVID to an old folks and immunocmpromised disease.*


we’re not talking about america here - he was making a comment based on his point of view

understanding there are different perspectives in the world is part of growing up

and understanding ‘why’ is important

maybe if you lads had free health care it would be less of an issue - like in Sweden


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we’re not talking about america here - he was making a comment based on his point of view
> 
> understanding there are different perspectives in the world is part of growing up
> 
> ...


*AEW is literally based in America, more importantly Florida, which is a COVID hotspot 🤦🏽‍♂️.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *AEW is literally based in America, more importantly Florida, which is a COVID hotspot 🤦🏽‍♂️.*


and the discussion is ‘they might find travel internationally hard with vaccine mandates’

take your facepalm away lad 

besides, you know the wrestlers live all over, not in florida


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *AEW is literally based in America, more importantly Florida, which is a COVID hotspot 🤦🏽‍♂️.*


Cases in Florida are down over 90% the last three months. It was a hotspot for like 5 weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and the discussion is ‘they might find travel internationally hard with vaccine mandates’
> 
> take your facepalm away lad
> 
> besides, you know the wrestlers live all over, not in florida


*International travel requires vaccination, period. It doesn't matter which country. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *International travel requires vaccination, period. It doesn't matter which country. *


not true - a lot of countries don‘t require it

unless the US requires it when you travel - that is a different story / but this is still about international travel - which was my point, and what the article was about

so, listening to international viewpoints like that Swedish dude has some merit - even if you don‘t agree

understanding those viewpoints just makes you a more worldly person, which is never a bad thing

is all i’m saying


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not true - a lot of countries don‘t require it
> 
> unless the US requires it when you travel - that is a different story / but this is still about international travel - which was my point, and what the article was about
> 
> ...


*International travel FROM THE UNITED STATES, WHERE AEW IS BASED, requires full vaccination. Nothing else is relevant to this discussion. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *International travel FROM THE UNITED STATES, WHERE AEW IS BASED, requires full vaccination. Nothing else is relevant to this discussion. *


ok, then stick to that instead of calling the Swedish government ‘behind’ with their findings relevant to their own country? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok, then stick to that instead of calling the Swedish government ‘behind’ with their findings relevant to their own country? 🤷‍♂️


*Or that user could research relevant facts to the country in question and stay on topic?*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Or that user could research relevant facts to the country in question and stay on topic?*


Lol, I’m sure he’ll adhere to your thoughts


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love it as long as they're strict with testing. Their body, their decision.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

Covid-19 Calculator
My results: 0.087% chance of death (41, no vaccine, high transmission selected to choose the worst case scenario).
This calculator does not factor in diet, healthcare, exercise, obesity, or if you have recovered from the virus etc so given all of those factors, and others, my chance of death from covid is basically zero.

Protection against the Delta variant is 13 times more effective than vaccination
Source: The Hill, still up on YouTube after 2 months

Well done Tony Khan. Listening to science rather than Big Pharma.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay I'm over this thread.


----------

